# Need help with an LED sign.



## medic300 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a dual face LED screen that was design in the early 1990's and uses floppys to update.

The computer that is used to update this sign has officially stopped working, and none of the files could be recovered, so the sign sits blank now.

I was wondering if anyone on here may know of some alternative ways to re program these.... or if its better to just get rid of it...


----------

